# conky icons



## sk8harddiefast (May 5, 2010)

Hi.I want to put icons on conky.for example a little memory xbm or png icon for my memory etc.how to do that?Google didn't help even conky examples on internet


----------



## sixtydoses (May 5, 2010)

Use fonts. Something like:

http://www.searchfreefonts.com/free/openlogos.htm
http://www.fontspace.com/category/symbols


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 5, 2010)

where font in fact is a symbol?


----------



## expl (May 5, 2010)

http://conky.wikia.com/wiki/Conky_and_Images_(Imlib2)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 5, 2010)

this i think might help


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 10, 2010)

he didnt work  i want something like this:
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/0rmpIlGumsx7eldIwBK47Q?feat=embedwebsite
This in fact is dzen2 but is possible to do the same on conky?
How to put this little icons on the bottom bar?


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 10, 2010)

>i want something like this:
E.g., completely like this with a cool conky bar, not the window/on-desktop thingy? Then the thing you need is some bar that supports stdin reading and icons. I've used dzen2.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 10, 2010)

just a conky horizontal bar but not say cpu. cpy to be a small icon
I tried to learn how to config dzen2 but really i cant 
this is the tread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14028


----------



## expl (May 14, 2010)

A good example of icons used with conky. What exactly didn't work for ya?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 14, 2010)

i download a lot of samples like that but nowhere i find any command that can load an icon


----------



## sixtydoses (May 14, 2010)

I used to run conky with icons in the screenshot example that expl provided. Those icons are merely symbol fonts. You have to download the fonts, and define it in your ~/.conkyrc.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 14, 2010)

A.ok!i will try it and i will post the results


----------

